# By chance does anyone here have a bandsaw blade welder?



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just came across a lot about 10 of bandsaw blades for my saw but they are too long for my bandsaw. I would like to cut them and shorten them. I know I could silver solder but I would rather get them welded if possible. I can do all the cutting and fitting just need someone with the welder to join them and then I can grind and finish.


----------

